# Added R30 fiberglass rolls in my upper attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you add baffles so the soffits could still vent?
What type of roof venting do you have?
If you covered up the soffits with insulation the roof vents will no longer work.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Did you add baffles so the soffits could still vent?
> What type of roof venting do you have?
> If you covered up the soffits with insulation the roof vents will no longer work.


You know, now that you mention it, I'm starting to wonder if that isn't the case. Guess the only way to check is to empty the closet and climb back up there. I wasn't able to get very close to the perimeter of the attic near the soffit vents so I don't think I covered the vents up but that's something that needs to be checked. Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Good catch Joe. I would be willing to bet you unintentionally blocked the soffits.

Get up there and get those areas clear ASAP.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Good catch Joe.


+ another 1


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

And another one.....

Putting a thermometer up there is not a good way to measure heat loss....with proper ventilation, the attic should be the same temp as the outside air....

About the only way to get an idea is to use an infrared camera....but to have any meaningful data, you need before and after pics.

Now your just going to have to compare your energy bills and adjust for seasonal temps.

On a bright note.....you certainly did not do anything that would hurt the situation....other than block the soffetts....


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> And another one.....
> 
> Putting a thermometer up there is not a good way to measure heat loss....with proper ventilation, the attic should be the same temp as the outside air....
> 
> ...


Actually, I put the temperature probe up there to check the summertime attic temps after I installed a power attic fan. It used to get up to 120 degrees in the upper attic (tri-level home) on really hot days. After the power attic vent was installed it stays below 110 even on the hottest days. 

I'm going to pick up soffit baffles and go back up there (ugh!) again and get the attic breathing. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a quick update....
Went back up in the attic today and crawled around in there for an hour, installing ten soffit baffles. You guys were correct. I had inadvertently stuffed the ends of the new rolls of R30 insulation between the roof rafters, close enough to the ends where it blocked the soffit vents. Now that they have been unblocked, I'm checking attic temps and found that the latest reading was 58 degrees in the attic, with the outside air temps at 53 degrees. That's similar to what it was before so I am glad I took care of it. Thanks again for the comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good job, guys! 

If you wanted to get more from your insulation R-value, add some house wrap over the top. R-30 is a low density batt insulation (bottom of the pile), susceptible to air movement on the top side facing attic; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Ventilated roofs on right-hand side; http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...y rising` attic air from passive ventilation"

Fiberglass is rated when in a six-sided enclosure, attic and crawlspace insulation are never covered- why?*; page 12*; *"significant performance advantage"*--- lol; http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/bldrs_lenders_raters/downloads/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf

Gary


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Gary in WA said:


> Good job, guys!
> 
> If you wanted to get more from your insulation R-value, add some house wrap over the top. R-30 is a low density batt insulation (bottom of the pile), susceptible to air movement on the top side facing attic; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/
> 
> ...


That is interesting information. Wish I read this before I went back up in the attic to install the baffles yesterday. But, the job is done and I am sore all over from twisting and turning and bending and reaching. I have no intention of going back up in there in the near future. I'm getting too old for this stuff. :laughing:
I will definitely keep it in mind IF I ever install attic insulation again.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Understand; old.... lol. Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. Glad others could help when they did!

Gary


----------

